# Top Gear



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

We saw Top Gear for the first time last night (we have TiVo so it was from earlier) but it was sooo hilarious, I laughed so hard I had tears coming out of my eyes. This episode was when they compared the Lamborghini to the Porsche GT2 and then they took out 3 Lauries (I had NO IDEA that they were big rigs) but it was sooo funny!! Great show :thumbup:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes... The show rocks!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

TXSTYLE said:


> Yes... The show rocks!


Yes indeed. One of the best car shows ever.:thumbup:


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

FYI it's "lorries."
:angel:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

spydrz said:


> FYI it's "lorries."
> :angel:


I knew that 

When they said they were going to be driving lorries, the BF and I looked at each other and were like "what the heck are those?" haa haa :bustingup


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

It's amazing, the amount of British English I can now understand due to years of TopGear.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

If this is your first episode you're up for a lot of treats :thumbup: 

Look out for the amphibious cars special, truly one of the best.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Manu said:


> If this is your first episode you're up for a lot of treats :thumbup:
> 
> Look out for the amphibious cars special, truly one of the best.


It was my very first episode, and it was super duper fun!! We have it on the TiVo for future episodes :thumbup:


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Also the Cheap Porsche Challenge and the Italian mid-engined supercars for less than a second-hand Mondeo challenge are worth checking out.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

spydrz said:


> It's amazing, the amount of British English I can now understand due to years of TopGear.


Between Top Gear, Wheeler Dealers, and Auto Trader I think I speak UK automotive English!

Bonnet (hood), boot (trunk), spanners (wrenches), MOT (inspection), mop (polish), near-side (driver side), far-side (passenger side), exhaust blow (exhaust leak), bushes (bushings) and surely there are more.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

hockeynut said:


> Between Top Gear, Wheeler Dealers, and Auto Trader I think I speak UK automotive English!
> 
> Bonnet (hood), boot (trunk), spanners (wrenches), MOT (inspection), mop (polish), near-side (driver side), far-side (passenger side), exhaust blow (exhaust leak), bushes (bushings) and surely there are more.


Fifth Gear is available online as well...Tiff Needell and Vicki Butler-Henderson (both were on the old-fashioned TopGear pre 2003 with Clarkson) do a decent show.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Is it only on Monday nights? Has it been around for a while? Is it normally the 3 guys on each show?


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

BMW_GAL said:


> Is it only on Monday nights? Has it been around for a while? Is it normally the 3 guys on each show?


I don't know when BBC America airs it; they show episodes from a few years ago. I get mine online. The current iteration just finished the 13th series since 2003. Other than the first series, all three guys are on the show. The show itself has been on the air since the 70s (hence the Allman Brothers theme song).


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Remember the proper spelling of words (it should be obvious if you read my posts) and pronounciation

Aluminium
favourite, colour
centre, metre
Jaguar (I always correct my friends mid-sentence with this)


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Remember the proper spelling of words (it should be obvious if you read my posts) and pronounciation
> 
> Aluminium
> favourite, colour
> ...


Aluminium huh? haa haa


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Remember the proper spelling of words (it should be obvious if you read my posts) and pronounciation
> 
> Aluminium
> favourite, colour
> ...


What's a Jag-Wire?

:rofl:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Remember the proper spelling of words (it should be obvious if you read my posts) and pronounciation
> 
> Aluminium
> favourite, colour
> ...


Don't forget the last letter of the alphabet - zed!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

There are so many words that aren't the same thing in British English. Here are a few

artic
estate
gallon
pavement
wing


More car words:

crosshead
damper
roundabout
junction
priority
petrol
tickover
main beam
dual carrageway
singletrack
tarmac
MOT
DVLA
HGV
M-Reg
grit


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BMW_GAL said:


> Is it only on Monday nights? Has it been around for a while?


First run is usually Sunday nights on BBC 2 

Last week was the last episode of Series 14. I'm not sure when the next season starts.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> Don't forget the last letter of the alphabet - zed!


I've watched so much Top Gear that "zed" is what I say instinctively. Then folks give me a confused look so I have to say "Z"

Example: "I think the new Zed 4 is a much better looking, softer roadster that I can probably like."
_
"What?"_

"The Zee 4. It's softer now so I like it."


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> First run is usually Sunday nights on BBC 2
> 
> Last week was the last episode of Series 14. I'm not sure when the next season starts.


Was that the Bolivia special...that was epic...saw it on youtube! Top Gear is clearly one of the best shows on TV. BBC America usually runs old seasons at 8pm EST and another at 9pm. I've seen reruns on Sat and Sun in the afternoons.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

jusmills said:


> Was that the Bolivia special...that was epic...


Not quite.

The final episode has reviews of the new Lexus and the X6. They went over budget on the Boliva show and didn't have any money to spend on the Lexus or X6.

I rarely agree with Clarkson's BMW reviews, but I have to say he nailed the X6.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Not sure if this link will work outside the UK.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/fab-darling


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Not quite.
> 
> The final episode has reviews of the new Lexus and the X6. They went over budget on the Boliva show and didn't have any money to spend on the Lexus or X6.
> 
> I rarely agree with Clarkson's BMW reviews, but I have to say he nailed the X6.


"To find out if this glovebox mechanism works, I went to a place where everything is upside down: Australia" :rofl:


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

After watching "Top Gear" for over a year now, I always seem to have the urge to buy European cars.

Wheeler Dealers is also a good show. Edd China is a talented mechanic.

Thank goodness for BBC America!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

I just got season 10 of Top Gear on Netflix...OMG, I laughed so hard...have only seen episode one when they were driving through THE BEST roads in the world, Jeremy must like the lambos a lot, he's always in one, and that other guy must like Porsches, and then James was in a stripped down Aston Martin race car with no a/c and it was just soooooo hilarious :bustingup And then they had amphibious cars as well, too funny!!!


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Manu said:


> Look out for the amphibious cars special, truly one of the best.


Which one? The one in the lake, or the one where they attempt to cross the English Channel from Dover to France (I think that there were only two amphibious car shows)?

I've been watching Top Gear for several years now - I record it every week.


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> There are so many words that aren't the same thing in British English. Here are a few
> 
> artic
> estate
> ...


Let me add some more words used ina car when driving (directed at others):

Wanker
Bollocks
Tosser
Prat
Twat
Mug
Sod
Chav
Poofter
Tosspot
Wankstain
Piss off

Note the board software missing them all....


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

*British Car Registrations*

Sometimes on the British car shows (especially Wheeler Dealers), they'll refer to a car with a "B" registration (or some other letter of the alphabet).

Does this refer to the age of the car, or something else?


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

mbushnell said:


> Sometimes on the British car shows (especially Wheeler Dealers), they'll refer to a car with a "B" registration (or some other letter of the alphabet).
> 
> Does this refer to the age of the car, or something else?


It used to denote age. This stopped in 2001, when numbers began to denote year. The year is split into two parts, February and August to stagger new car sales (03 = Feb 2003, 53 = August 2003).

Prior to that the first letter of your registration number denoted year, 1996 was "P" registration. A few letters were missed out, and in total the letter cycle ran for 22 years (previously it was the last letter on your registration plate than denoted year).

A 'B reg' = 1985/86 if I'm not mistaken.

My first car was a "C Reg"


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

For the Top Gear heads...http://www.casttv.com/shows/top-gear/series-14-episode-1/ib2o171


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

London Talking said:


> A 'B reg' = 1985/86 if I'm not mistaken.


Full details at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_the_United_Kingdom

Used cars are often advertised by their registration and not the model year.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

London Talking said:


> Let me add some more words used ina car when driving (directed at others):


:rofl:


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> :rofl:


For some more interesting ones, watch the Inbetweeners!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

We have Season 10 of Top Gear from Netflix...OMG, just cracks me up!! There was another word they said that I had no idea what it was referring too, but I don't remember it now.

Its amazing that they talk so much crap about a car and still get to test-drive it. But anyways...they get away with saying LOTS of things...


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

mbushnell said:


> Which one? The one in the lake, or the one where they attempt to cross the English Channel from Dover to France (I think that there were only two amphibious car shows)?
> 
> I've been watching Top Gear for several years now - I record it every week.


They're both the same special, but I do prefer the first part. So funny when Clarkson and Hammond almost make it to the end of the reservoir. " Richard ! RICHARD !" :rofl:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

mbushnell said:


> Which one? The one in the lake, or the one where they attempt to cross the English Channel from Dover to France (I think that there were only two amphibious car shows)?
> 
> I've been watching Top Gear for several years now - I record it every week.


The one where they were supposed to cross the English Channel from Dover to France hee hee, that cracked me up!!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

And when they're in Africa travelling through the belt or whatever and they find these funky old cars haa haa and driving through the salt lake or whatever and they had to strip down all of their cars except for Richard, his Opel (?) stayed in tact and everything...and they tied raw meat to their car and Jeremy had a cow bell :bustingup

The Stig...very interesting. OK, so when The Stig is driving, there's a woman's voice that's all peace and calm, what's that about?? :dunno:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BMW_GAL said:


> [
> OK, so when The Stig is driving, there's a woman's voice that's all peace and calm, what's that about?? :dunno:[/COLOR]


You are hearing whatever CD the Stig is playing,.


----------



## Sean330xi (Jan 2, 2010)

BMW_GAL,

The newest season to hit the US market is showing at the end of this month. It is series 13. In the UK they just ended showing season 14, which you can catch most of on YouTube since its not on TV here in the states yet. Season 13 starts on the 25th of this month on BBC America. Its always confused me a bit as BMW makes some of the greatest cars in its price range and class but the guys on Top Gear, especially Jeremy Clarkson really dont like the BMW's very much, at least not in the past. Clarkson used to be on a kick to stop people buying 3 series. Not sure why exactly. I think he has been coming around in recent years. That I have seen recently the only BMW's that he really has had good things to say about is the M3 and the M6. In a recent episode on from series 14 Clarkson tested a X6 and it did not go well! You can find it on YouTube if you type in TopGear BMW X6 in the search. You will enjoy season 13 if you can watch!


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

i can safely say ive seen every episode of top gear.

Best effin show ever period...

They recently had an offroad through south america episode...

They bought some old crappy off roaders and put them to the test..
was pretty effin epic.

http://tvshack.net/tv/Top_Gear/


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

+1000 :thumbup:

ABSOLUTELY love this show! It's definitely my favorite! I've got several full-seasons on my computer and I can enjoy any random episode from any random season just the same. Great stuff!


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

BMW_GAL said:


> And when they're in Africa travelling through the belt or whatever and they find these funky old cars haa haa and driving through the salt lake or whatever and they had to strip down all of their cars except for Richard, his Opel (?) stayed in tact and everything...and they tied raw meat to their car and Jeremy had a cow bell :bustingup
> 
> The Stig...very interesting. OK, so when The Stig is driving, there's a woman's voice that's all peace and calm, what's that about?? :dunno:


The Stig always plays strange stuff when doing the laps. One season he was listening to spanish lessons it was pretty funny.


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

"Stig's African Cousin"


----------



## srobmw (Jul 17, 2006)

Best show on TV/Interwebz, hands down.

However, if you're catching the BBC America version, you're 2 years behind the current series and are watching edited versions. Top Gear broadcasts commercial free for a full hourin the UK on BBC HD.

You need to download/stream from the net to get the real deal.

If this has already mentioned, apologies to all. I stone myself.:throw:


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Top Gear is simply the best automotive program in the world period.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

GusIsBoosted said:


> i can safely say ive seen every episode of top gear.
> 
> Best effin show ever period...
> 
> ...


Wow I hadn't seen this special, thanks a lot, maybe the greatest one ever ! :thumbup:


----------



## jdeday (Jan 8, 2005)

Another great episode is "Prius More Environmentally Damaging Than BMW M3" one of my favorites!

If you are in the states and have Directv you can watch the HD versions of the show on Channel 101.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, I was wondering that because we were watching one of the episodes where they said the HumV just came out haa haa haa, which obviously was a while ago. But its such a great show, they even had to transform motorcycles into amphibious ones, haa haa...I laughed so hard I had tears coming out of my eyes!!


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya, I always make sure I DVR all the TOP GEAR episodes. It is a great show that really defines the beauty of automotive performance throughout the world.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah the show will be the death of me. I discovered it only a few months ago. Now I want a Zed 4. I hate the Toyota Pry-us. I look down on Hi-YUN-dyes. And when I see Audis, I go "****".

How does one get jobs like theirs? Seriously!!!


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Yeah the show will be the death of me. I discovered it only a few months ago. Now I want a Zed 4. I hate the Toyota Pry-us. I look down on Hi-YUN-dyes. And when I see Audis, I go "****".
> 
> How does one get jobs like theirs? Seriously!!!


I know I wish I could have a job like that...I definitely love how they announce the Stig...Some say his scrotum actually generates a small gravity field. And that he thinks the credit crunch is a new type of breakfast cereal....


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

:bustingup just finished watching the episode where they each take different ways to get across London during rush hour! The Stig was on the subway soooo funny, when Jeremy called his cell phone, I knew he wasn't going to answer because he doesn't talk haa haa haa that was one funny episode, heck, they're *ALL TOO FUNNY* And this one they interviewed Simon Cowell :bustingup

Are they on Season 13 now? I just got Season 10 from Netflix.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Season 14 finished a couple weeks ago. Well, technically it was recorded on 9 Dec 2009 so they had some trouble with the time lapse during the News, in which they talked about the cars coming out..........next year. NO he meant THIS year.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Season 14 finished a couple weeks ago. Well, technically it was recorded on 9 Dec 2009 so they had some trouble with the time lapse during the News, in which they talked about the cars coming out..........next year. NO he meant THIS year.


There was also an episode a few years ago where the SIARPC was filmed on a different day, yet Clarkson wore the same clothes so as to make it seamless...unfortunately he forgot to wear the poppy and so they made a joke of it.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

spydrz said:


> There was also an episode a few years ago where the SIARPC was filmed on a different day, yet Clarkson wore the same clothes so as to make it seamless...unfortunately he forgot to wear the poppy and so they made a joke of it.


That's the one with Simon Cowell, he got the fastest lap time!!


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

BMW_GAL said:


> That's the one with Simon Cowell, he got the fastest lap time!!


That's right...he was on twice though...once with the Liana, then the poppy episode with the Lacetti.


----------



## k.merkel (Jan 17, 2010)

QuoteWarz Insurance said:


> Ya, I always make sure I DVR all the TOP GEAR episodes. It is a great show that really defines the beauty of automotive performance throughout the world.


One word:
Torrents.

That is all.

-Kyle


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

So I wanted to get season 1 and season 2 from netflix, but they're not out on DVD yet?!?! The other seaons are out and available...interesting!! Getting Season 11 tomorrow!!


----------

